# Sticky  Warning about cooking/canning procedures



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

_ "It is highly recommended that you use only USDA approved canning and cooking methods; therefore, please do your research before using any canning/preserving/cooking methods suggested by the posters of any of these recipes"._


----------

